# grey horse with BLOODY SPOTS?



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

hey! 

I've got a question...

There is this gray horse with red roaning up his hind legs and quarters.... the owner says its called BLOODY SPOTS.

Does anybody know anything about this? Do you have pics of what that would look like? 

thanks


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Legend of the Blood Stained Shoulder | Features | Top Horse

Blood marks On Horses « Informed Farmers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The owner is thinking of what are referred to as bloodmarks or bloody shoulder marks (even when not on the shoulder).

All it is is a concentration of their base color that hasn't and will not grey out. 

any pics of the horse in question?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It's usually called a "bloody shoulder" marking, but it isn't restricted to the shoulder.


















(Smrob's Dobe in this one lol)


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

White Horse Productions has some good examples here as well - Equine Color Genetics


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> It's usually called a "bloody shoulder" marking, but it isn't restricted to the shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow!!

thanks for all of your guys' comments.

Would you consider this look pretty? Is it rare? 

No pics of the horse....yet


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I like the way it looks. Really different look but I don't know if it's rare or not.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Not a fan of the bloody shoulder look, but many folks find it attractive.

Is it rare? No. Unusual yes, but not rare.


----------

